# New Ball Python owner



## GT1875 (11 mo ago)

Hi guys. I’ve read through some related posts but, looking for some info. I have a dedicated room for my ball pythons. I also have got into building scaled models. My question is related to me also using that room to do this. Specifically the enamel paint and glue I use. They don’t have much of an odour but, they do come with toxic warnings. I also use them in very small amounts, like a few fine detailed brush strokes, would this be safe for them to be in the same room as or would they react in the same way I’ve read others have to gases and liquids that have stronger fumes?

any info or help would be appreciated guys

thanks


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I'll say what I always say to something like this, If it doesn't state it's animal safe then don't use it around them period is it really worth the risk of potentially causing long term damages to that animals health or worse killing it? They may not have much of an odour to us humans but to snakes that odour smell will be 10x stronger.


----------



## GT1875 (11 mo ago)

ThatCornSnakeGuy said:


> I'll say what I always say to something like this, If it doesn't state it's animal safe then don't use it around them period is it really worth the risk of potentially causing long term damages to that animals health or worse killing it? They may not have much of an odour to us humans but to snakes that odour smell will be 10x stronger.


Thanks! yeah I wouldn’t do anything that would harm them. Was just looking for an experienced opinion. Thanks again!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

I've used an air sprayer and Humbrol paint to spray models in the same room as some of my royals... no harm came to them. Just take the normal precautions such as opening a window and having decent air flow.


----------

